
How to become a successful artist on Mastodon - daveid
https://blog.joinmastodon.org/2018/06/how-to-become-a-successful-artist-on-mastodon/
======
geff82
I only recently discovered Mastodon and tried it out. It works surprisingly
well - and opens doors to interesting subcultures. I really wish this project
well and hope it helps drive the trend to a more decentralized web again.

------
ohtwenty
(great article!) I feel like there's a little bit missing: the federated
aspect. Depending on what type of art you make, you might find you are more
findable (and able to find people in the same field) if you're on another
instance. Like drawn art might fare well on mastodon.art, but photography
might do better on photog.social—take the time to find the right place for
yourself!

------
rainbowmverse
The new non-Medium blog is _so_ much better.

~~~
daveid
Thank you! Hugo is awesome.

------
code_duck
This is my first time hearing of mastodon. I'll have to check it out! I
noticed the suggestions there are essentially the same as what people suggest
for Etsy.

------
notananthem
The article is totally broken in Chrome, looks like clickbait

~~~
daveid
I checked and I noticed that the pictures in the embedded toots don't show up
on Chrome. Investigating.

~~~
daveid
Bug found and fixed and patched!

